# do they have the same motor



## wlf89 (Jun 11, 2007)

i have a 82 datsun truck with a z22 motor. and a guy near me has a 84 nissan truck for sale the engines look the same just looking at them. so my question is are the motors the same or different in them yrs. my truck says 81 on plate and the other truck says 83 on the plate on the drivers door pillar.also i guess the 83 should be a 5 speed also right? same trans as mine?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the 84 (probably has a production date, ? of 83) it should have a Z24 in it with a 5spd. Back in those days you may see 2 pro-dates, the early one is when the truck was made and the 2nd is when the bed was attached (they shipped them separately and mounted the beds at the port)


----------

